
Improve your PostgreSQL workflow with vim and dbext - jmsmistral
http://jonathansacramento.com/posts/20160122-improve-postgresql-workflow-vim-dbext.html
======
cadiolis
Some other tips for using vim and dbext.

1\. Since it is using psql, you can run things like `\dt` to show a list of
tables. See the psql docs for all the commands available.

2\. your .psqlrc is now your friend. Check my psqlrc for some ideas [1]. For
example I use `\pset null ¤` to render nulls and also `\pset linestyle
unicode` and `\pset border 2` for better table rendering

3\. Variables in psql are super handy. See the examples in my psqlrc but for
example I can execute `:ps` in vim/dbext and it runs the query I have defined
against against the 'ps' variable in my psqlrc which is a query similar to the
pgAdmin server status window

4\. Recommend [https://github.com/krisajenkins/vim-postgresql-
syntax](https://github.com/krisajenkins/vim-postgresql-syntax) for syntax
highlighting on psql output. See the function DBextPostResult in my vimrc (in
dotfiles below) on how to enable.

[1]
[https://github.com/collinpeters/dotfiles/blob/master/psql/ps...](https://github.com/collinpeters/dotfiles/blob/master/psql/psqlrc.symlink)

~~~
jmsmistral
Cheers for the valuable tips! I'll be adding these to the page with due credit
:)

------
domnaban
That's pretty neat!

